# What to Choose!



## ayumisaku (Jul 22, 2020)

Hello! im newbie here and I'm Beginner to Digital arts.

Can you please give me some advice base on how Cheap and what is more comfortable to use Between wacom intuos Vs Huion HS611?

I AM LEFT HANDED too.
i wonder what is more comfortable for me and if wacom intuos and huion HS611 supports Left-handed people. :unhappy:

Ps: when i saw the price difference is not that big. its makes me more confused on what to choose :unhappy:


PLEASE HELP ME BEFORE I BUY. :unhappy:


----------



## Naeira (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello, I have a Wacom intuos tablet I have been using for years and it works great! I read somewhere that you can easily setup this tablet for left handed drawing.


----------

